# Advice on first hybrid or road bike.



## zucharn (Jun 21, 2009)

*Looking for advice on first hybrid or road bike*

I've been lurking in the forums for a while, trying to glean some information. I had a old rusted mountain bike I was using for short commutes to work of ~1mi. Anyway, it got stolen, so I'm looking at getting a new bike, but I don't know what to look for. Price range is roughly $500, intent is commuting, city riding, and possibly longer rides after work/weekends.
My laundry list of questions: What are the pros/cons of a hybrid vs a road bike? Is a road bike even necessary or feasible given my intent/price range? What questions should I be asking in a LBS, and how do I do a worthwhile test ride? Etc.
I'm just kind of lost, and looking for somewhere to start.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

From your stated intentions + budget, I would first look at a hybrid. 
- They are designed to be used for on raod and mild off road riding. Usually more durable wheels and tires.
- For commuting they have rack mounts and thicker tires for more utilitarian types of riding.
- You can asses the sport without a large cash outlay - if you really like it you can save up for the more expensive road bike and continue to use the hybrid for commuting.
- Hybrids usually have a more upright riding position, for more perceived comfort.

Entry level road bikes are a little over your budget, starting around $750
- Better for longer distances - travel faster, complete distance in a shorter time.
- Should really be used on road only.

A good LBS will know how to set you up for a test ride on any style of bike. What you need to do is identify what you purposes for the bike are and decide which type will best acheive your needs.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

There's also an in-between option. Most riders are against upgrading as it isn't so cost effective, but you can start with a hybrid and if conditions seem right, then change out the tyres, and perhaps the stem and handlebars if you started with risers. Basically leaves you with a heavier-built, somewhat more rider-friendly road bike. Could be me, but I'd rather have an enhanced hybrid as a commuter than a low-end road bike for the money.

Not that I'm urging you to get a hybrid, but adding to its list of pros: Mountain Bike component compatability. Technically you can fit some mtb parts on road bike but it would seem very out of place as they're built heavier. Some hybrids come with disc brakes, or even just the caliper mounts if you ever care to make the move without buying another bike. 

Unless your buddies are competitive cyclists, you'd likely be on par with them using a hybrid as they use road bikes.

Like I said, I'm not trying to sway you to the hybrid end, but just throwing in my 2 cents from owning a hybrid for a wihle. It really all comes down to your test rides.


----------



## emoney (May 9, 2009)

Don't be so quick to over-rule the road bike for $500.00. Sure, these aren't top-of-line bikes, but there are plenty good cycles to be had for that range. Raleigh, Fuji, Giant all have a entry-level road bike in that price range. Also note that a flat-bar, 'road' bike is also going to be less expensive. The under-bar trigger shifters are less expensive than STI shifters on drop-handlebars. I just purchased my wife a Redline, flat-bar road bike with Sram components, an FSA crank & Mavic rims for $499.00. Note, there is some confusion in the marketplace i.e. hybrid bike and what type that name deserves. A 'fitness' bike is a flat-bar road bike who's geometry allows the rider to sit a little more upright than a traditional road bike. Still made with a lightweight frame and no 'shocks' front or rear. Sometimes those 'shocks' (forks, seatposts) can work against you.
Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## zucharn (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice so far.
I went and thought about what I wanted out of a bike, price range, etc.

I'm only going to be doing city riding really until the end of the summer, at which point I'll be back at school. I won't really need to use it to get to class, (living on campus), but there's a fairly active road biking club there, and I think its the kind of thing I want to get involved in.

I've bumped the upper limit of price range to $800, after test riding the Novara Express (REI house brand, flat bar road bike), it seemed to fit much better than any of the hybrids I'd tried. It took a little while to get used to not having shocks, but I like the change. The bike feels much more stable.

There's another novara bike, the divano, for the same price, same components, but with a drop bar and shifters instead.

Of course, I was looking at the Marin Fairfax, for $600, but my dad said "why don't you try the model up, to see how it feels?". Everything on the more expensive bike seemed to work better and feel smoother, but I'm not sure how much of this is adjustment.

links to the bikes I've looked at so far:
Fairfax
Divano
Express

I've also test rode a marin larkspur, and a trek 7.2fx, but didn't really like the feel, they were adjusted by a LBS.

I'm basically looking on opinions on different brands/bikes, flat bar vs drops, etc. How does a flat bar bike, say with bar ends, feel after longer rides, vs drops?
I think I better wait for responses before any more wall of text. Thanks again for the info so far.

edit: I also need to get out and try test riding something with drop bars, it may turn out I don't like them at all. My opinions on them are largely imagined at this point.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

If you've never tried drop bars before it might take a ride or two to get used to them, but the basic design has been around for decades because it just _works_. With flat bars you have one hand position (or maybe two with bar ends added on). With drops, you have the tops of the bars, the brake hoods, the drops and positions kind of in between as well. Moving your hands around helps comfort on a long ride, and being able to tuck into the drops helps with a strong head wind.


----------

